# How to setup a wamp server?



## Vissu (May 8, 2010)

I have installed wamp server software and setup wordpress on it. i was able to access the blog through localhost. but the problem is i can't access the blog through my wan ip. i was totally screwed up with setting up the host. when i enter wan ip, it shows my router login. please help me to setup the wan ip redirect to my blog and setting up the httpd.conf and dns settings. :sigh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You need ton setup the router for HTTP server forwarding. What brand router is it?


----------



## Vissu (May 8, 2010)

i use nokia siemens sl2 141 wireless modem..


----------

